
ImPlot: Advanced 2D Plotting for Dear ImGui - matt_d
https://github.com/epezent/implot
======
gameswithgo
ImGui is a fantastic, and much beloved C++ library whose primary use is to
create debug/level editor UIs in games, but people use it for many other
purposes as well, some of them quite complex. It can plug into various
renderers prety easily, and bindings exist for many popular languages, like
Rust, and Rust. It was inspired by this talk given in 2005 by casey muratori
on immediate mode guis:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1qyvQsjK5Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1qyvQsjK5Y)

Neat to see additions like this that can plug into it.

The rust joke was on purpose.

~~~
isatty
I used ImGui to write control panels for robots running ROS. It's an amazing
library.

------
TooKool4This
Interesting tool but couldn’t discern the interface from the README.

On a side note, does anyone have any recommendations for C++ plotting
libraries that integrate nicely with Eigen matrices/vectors? Even better if it
is usable through lldb when breakpoints are set. I’m trying to recreate my
workflow in matlab where you can set a breakpoint at some point in the code
and visualize through different plots the variables when writing an algorithm.
I find this makes matlab very nice for prototyping and the lack of this
workflow becomes a real pain point when we go to convert our matlab
implementation to a more performant C++ implementation.

~~~
pnako
ImGui won't work in a breakpoint, but on the other hand it's more or less
designed to do what you want, in the sense that there is not a lot of ceremony
required to create a slider to adjust a variable (unlike, say, Qt, where you
to need to wire a few things). So if you can keep your program running, you
can use Dear ImGui as a sort of custom debugger front end. Many people in the
video game industry use it to do exactly that.

